# im getting blocked!



## lotis (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, I have two computers both running off a wireless router.. the main computer can go to all sites even secured ones and check email..
On the wireless computer i can connect but I cant check email, bank account activity, or make purchases.. i have done everything even with many tech support groups even in linksys to verify all settings correctly but still no go.. im assuming its spyware jacking that you guys are currently helping me with .. ive been troubleshooting this for a year now.. I f you guys can figure out how i can check my email thru outlook and comcast.. youre genius'!
no firewalls are currently set up to block this..


----------



## cami1968mc (Aug 29, 2005)

*Outlook express and microsoft outlook*



lotis said:


> Hi, I have two computers both running off a wireless router.. the main computer can go to all sites even secured ones and check email..
> On the wireless computer i can connect but I cant check email, bank account activity, or make purchases.. i have done everything even with many tech support groups even in linksys to verify all settings correctly but still no go.. im assuming its spyware jacking that you guys are currently helping me with .. ive been troubleshooting this for a year now.. I f you guys can figure out how i can check my email thru outlook and comcast.. youre genius'!
> no firewalls are currently set up to block this..



Delete your account and then add it in again, I work for adelphia/comcast

go to webmail.adelphia.net and check your account and see if you can log in there. If your password works you are good to go.

Try downloading Mozilla Firefox, and delete your firewall anti virus and reinstalll it, make sure your browswer is updated and you have macromedia flash and java installed

incoming and outgoing try using .................. mail.adelphia.net


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Try this on the PC thats havinf the issue.- with all browser windows closed, Go to Start->Run and copy and paste each of the following, hitting ok after each: 

*regsvr32 softpub.dll 
regsvr32 wintrust.dll 
regsvr32 initpki.dll 
regsvr32 dssenh.dll 
regsvr32 rsaenh.dll 
regsvr32 gpkcsp.dll 
regsvr32 sccbase.dll 
regsvr32 slbcsp.dll 
regsvr32 cryptdlg.dll* 

Reboot, then try to access the sites that were giving you problems again.


----------

